# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo libro Article 52 de Paul Gordon (inglés)

## magokreuss

Totalmente nuevo.

casi 60 juegos al nivel de la gran mayoría de iniciados en cartomagia .

precio 33€ puesto en casa

un juego de el libro

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ILQygjZrETw

----------

